# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  تصميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

## بو العز

السلام


الصور المستخدمة


النتيجــــة






يمكن موحلو بس معليه ابي اتعلم

تحياتي.

----------


## نُون

اممم
مو حلو ......



ههههههه
امزح معاك ترى ..


بالعكس شي جميل أن تطبق كل مواهبك ،
و هذا لايمنع من التجربة ،،


موفق

----------


## بو العز

*شرفني* 

*التواجد*

*براءة من الحب*

*نورتي* 

*الصفحة*


*تحياتي.*

----------


## همسة ألم

جمييل ,,
يعطيك الله العافيه 
موفق  ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

ماشاء الله 
حلوووو
يعطيكــ ربي الف عافيه 
وعسااااااك على القوه

----------


## بو العز

*الله*
*يعطيكم*
*العافية*

*نورتوا الصفحة*

*بوجودكم*

*تحياتي.*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حلوه
ربي يعطيك العافيه
موفق لكل خير
دمت يود

----------


## سجينة الآهات

بدااايـــة موفقة 

وتصميم جميل .. الصور المستخدمة كثير حلوين .. 

استمر في الإبداع

تحيــااتي

----------


## بو العز

*الله يعطيكمــــــــــ*

*العافية*

*على* 

*الردود*

*شرفتوا*

*صفحتي*

*تحياتي.*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

تصميم جميل
بداية رائعة
بصير ملقوفة
بس مدام تحب اصمم ليش ماتروح وين نسيت ياربي
اي صح
الاخت اميرة المرح والاخت شوق المحبة 
كل مابين اسبوعين في مسابقة
ليش ماتورينا ابداعتك 
واسمح لي 
ويعطيك العافية
موفق لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## بو العز

*نورتي*

*صفحتي*

*شمعة* 
*الوادي*

*ان شاء الله*

*الدورات الجايه*

*اشارك*

*تحياتي.*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


ماش ـاء الله خ ـيي دمـ ج ـك كتير ح ـلو وَ مرتب ،،


بس لو إنت مـ ص ـغر خ ـلفية الورده وأض ـفت للتـ ص ـميم ع ـبارات مناس ــبه ،،

وكمــان إطــار راح يكتمل تـ ص ـميمك ..


س ـلمت أناملك ،، وع ـطاك ربي الـ ع ـافيه ..


لا تـ ح ـرمنا من ج ـديدك ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## المحب الصغير

يسلمو 

اخوي

بوالعز 



على تصميمك
الرائع
تحياتي المحب الصغير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حليو

----------


## بو العز

*تحلى*

*ايامك*

*على الرد*

*عفاف الهدى*

*تحياتي.*

----------

